# Romancing SaGa 2?



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 7, 2011)

Is there any finished English translations of Romancing SaGa 2 for the SNES?


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm sure you found this already...



Spoiler



Romancing SaGa 2 Translation

Gilhide Rom Hacking
Weekend Risktaker Translating
Alex Jackson Translating
version .05c
2/3/2

All the lists, menu screens, and battle text are for the most part done.  The opening story is complete in this patch.  There are still some formatting errors that will be cleaned up as we go.  There are still some other issues here and there and of course some translations that will change.  If it crashes someplace let me know where and what you were doing; preferably with a save state file.  Anything else, errors in translation text displaying funny, we are still working on and it will be fixed.

This patch should work fine with our other patches but probably not with anyone elses.  If you started playing the game with an unpatched version the last emperor's name will be messed up.  Also if you use a save state that was made in battle or while a text window was up strange things may happen.  I recommend saving the game normally before applying the patch and then loading the saved game instead of a save state file.

Current Status:
Script --- 0%
Ending Stories --- 70%
Battle Text --- 99%
Item Descriptions --- 99%
Name lists --- 99%
Menus --- 99%
Tiles --- 99%
Opening Stories --- 99%
Total --- Little Bit


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess it's unfinished, but I'm not sure to what extent it actually is finished:

http://www.romhacking.net/trans/412/


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I guess it's unfinished, but I'm not sure to what extent it actually is finished:
> 
> http://www.romhacking.net/trans/412/


What about not on romhacking.net? Are there any finished that aren't on that website? All I could find was some Aeon Genesis place that's had the project at 5% for a few years now.


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 7, 2011)

Why do you think a finished SNES translation would not be available on romhacking.net?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 7, 2011)

In case you didn't notice, that one I posted is just the tl;dr version of what Nathanaël posted. romhacking.net is also the place for translations. They have the most complete collection around.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 7, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> Why do you think a finished SNES translation would not be available on romhacking.net?


There are private translation groups that don't want their patch or a prepatched version available on other websites, you know.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 7, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Nathanaël said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those groups are few and far inbetween, especially when it comes to translations of older games.

Trust me, what was given is the most complete around. People just didn't care.


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 7, 2011)

Actually I like the idea of a secret translation group. Maybe we should build one. We'd translate every pearl of the SNES era and won't give these patches to anybody. We'd just play them on our own.

Nice!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 7, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> Actually I like the idea of a secret translation group. Maybe we should build one. We'd translate every pearl of the SNES era and won't give these patches to anybody. We'd just play them on our own.
> 
> Nice!



Amazing idea! A better idea for a secret group, there never was.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Nathanaël said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... No. That's not what I meant at all. I meant a smaller, lesser known translation group that doesn't want their patches on other sites and don't want prepatched versions floating around (meaning, links to the download page on their site are the only way to get the patch. Like with YSmenu and Yasu only allowing YSMenu to be downloaded from his/her site).


----------



## Celice (Aug 24, 2011)

There's also translations which were done a while ago and lost to the recesses of the internet, just like many awesome ROM hacks.  I have a couple of things like this I downloaded when they were available and are nowhere to be found now :/

Sadly, the only translation I know of is that one on romhacking dot net.  It was pretty well done for what it was, you could play the game fairly far without difficulty.  I got bored of the game myself though, just 'cause after a while it's hard to find individuality where everything feels the same


----------



## 727 (Sep 16, 2011)

This reminds me of unlimited saga which was the worst game I've ever played.


----------

